# **الكتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية**



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة علي احلي اعضاء في اجمل منتدي


صور للكتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية


اسيبكم مع الصور


الكتدرائية






























كنيسة الانبا رويس الاثرية






















مزار القديس مارمرقس 






















صور اثناء الاحتفال بعيد القديس وعمل الحنوط














​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مزار القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي







صور اثناء الاحتفال بعيد القديس وعمل الحنوط












المقر الباباوي









المسرح



















المركز الثقافي القبطي (لم يفتتح بعد)



















مبني الخدمات









مكتبة اسقفية الشباب (كتب وهدايا)









المعمودية








م,ن,ق,و,ل

​


----------



## اخوكم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك يا كوكو انت فعلا رجعتنى لذكريات جميلة جدا جدا 

ربنا يباركك يارب ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور جميله قوووي

تسلم ايدك يا كوكو

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *مرسي ليك يا كوكو انت فعلا رجعتنى لذكريات جميلة جدا جدا ​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك يارب *​


 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا اخوكم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله قوووي​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا كوكو*
> 
> ...





مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (3 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا مان​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جميييييييييييييييييل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله جدا يا كوكو تسلم ايدك​


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل قووي يا كوكو*
*ربنا يحافظ علي بيته *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا مان​


 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا نونا  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييل


 

مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا شادى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميله جدا يا كوكو تسلم ايدك​


 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل قووي يا كوكو*
> 
> *ربنا يحافظ علي بيته *​


 

اميـــن 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا ميرو
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 أغسطس 2009)

صور جميلة :smil16:


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا ابو كف 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (20 أبريل 2010)

*جميل جدا خصوصا المركز الثقافى القبطى*
*شكرا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جيلان
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

